# a few years of life!



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

a few years of my life... made better with the company of smoke!

just a link to my photo album on here, but it definitely shows some smokin over the years... and also evidence of my insanity... don't judge me!:support:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=193


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Good friends, good smokes, good times. You can't beat that brother!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

vstarvince said:


> a few years of my life... made better with the company of smoke!
> 
> just a link to my photo album on here, but it definitely shows some smokin over the years... and also evidence of my insanity... don't judge me!:support:
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=193


Nice toga! Just remember, what happens on the internet - stays on the internet!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pictures Thanks for sharing


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks folks! no prob... lately i am up to about 3 or 4 sticks a day, so i am sure there will be plenty more!:dribble:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Dora bedsheet, Absinthe and cuban cigars.....You gotta love it!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

great pics brother and your right golf does require a smoke


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweet looking fairway--what coarse was it ? Man I likes me some golf & Cegars---


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Sweet looking fairway--what coarse was it ? Man I likes me some golf & Cegars---


that was angel park in las vegas... SWEEEEET course!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

So i take it your a UGA fan. How bout them dawgs making it to the CWS. Hope we (LSU) meet up in the finals. We'll see ya at the end of October when Uga meets Mike in Death Valley!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> So i take it your a UGA fan. How bout them dawgs making it to the CWS. Hope we (LSU) meet up in the finals. We'll see ya at the end of October when Uga meets Mike in Death Valley!


haha! definitely... but it doesnt help that LSU is my 2nd fav team (i was born in shreveport)


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, i wont hold UGA against you then!
good luck in the CWS!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice photo collection. love the dress


----------

